# Help!!!!



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Ive been riding my prairie in alot of dust lately. Today it started pouring out smoke and it wouldn't go full speed, so i cleaned all the dirt out of the air box and it didn't help any, it's never smoked or done anything like this. What should I look at next?


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

what color is the smoke ? white = coolant black = is to rich (to much fuel) blue = oil


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

White, gray, but it's air cooled? So i don't know.


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Okay I looked at it again and it is blue but it says it's full of oil? Could dust of gotten in the motor?


----------



## foot0069 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hate to say it but, i think the rings may be toast. I have a 360 and am not real happy about the way the air filter is supposed to seal inside the housing. Have you looked at the foam filter cover? It could be split underneath. I'd say next check is compression. That is just what killed the bayou I rebuit. The filter being split, I mean. It's also what killed the Prairie as well. Had to redo the top ends of both of em after I bought em.


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

It was split, I'll try to post a picture of the smoke, it's running fine just smoking. How much would it cost to fix it?


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Here's a pic


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

So will I just need to buy a top end gasket kit like off of eBay and have it installed?


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Also its the worst on acceleration and deceleration.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

might need to price some new rings!!


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Should I not run it till it's fixed?


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

The piston rings are $25 on eBay, how much do you think it would cost to have them put in?


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

I know this is off the subject but i drive an 18 wheeler for a living and i was in south TX in the valley doing a pipe line down there. I have 2 air filters on mine on the outside. Driving on the pipeline in the dust that never settles gets in my air filters pretty bad. I have to blow them out often cause a buddy of mine drives with me and never blown his out. Well come to it he lost compression on a cylinder. When the mechanic got into he seen dust in the number 3 cylinder and it was from not cleaning his air filter. Dirt will do a dollar sign on your motor.


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

I hope mine hasn't been as dirty as it was for long. I think I'm gonna get a uni filter pretty soon. Thanks for all the tips guys!


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Anytime brother. Hope you get it figured out and keep us updated.


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Another thing I was worried about is if any dirt did make it into the engine will the carb. need cleaned?


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Well you know since you will be in the heads cleaning you miles of well clean the carbs to be safe. You know that saying "Better safe than sorry" lol


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Haha yeah, is their anybody in the Pensacola on here that would work on it?


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Could it have overheated?


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

You would know if it over heated bro. The sand getting in your motor is internal.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

It's really not THAT difficult of a job to do at least on the rancher. Get a service manual and it breaks it down pretty step by step in how to pull the head, cylinder etc. The only special tools I needed was a torque wrench to put everything back together.

You'll need at a minimum:
Top End Gasket Kit
Ring Set

If you want while its down that far you can have the cylinder checked to make sure its still within spec, if not it can be bored. Then you'll have to change the piston as well. This will add roughly $300 to the bill. 

If you do just rings and gaskets you can get away for less than $100 if you DIY


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks, I'll look at the manual. Would I need to take the motor off the frame?


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

check the manual to be sure, i did my 350 rancher with the motor in the frame. Remove plastics, removed tank, removed carb, removed valve cover, removed head, removed cylinder, sent it off to the machine shop and re-assembled with it all in the frame. Wasn't really bad.


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Okay thanks it shouldn't be to bad, I'll post updates I'm not sure when I'll get a chance to work on it though.


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Alright, I was told by a guy that dirt got in the motor and scratched it up. He said their is something I could mix with the oil that may fill in the scratches and stop the smoking, if it keeps smoking it will need to go to the shop. Has anybody heard of it before? He told me the name but I forgot it. Also he said you can only use it if the oil for the motor and transmission are separate. Does anybody know if the oil for the p360 is combined or 2 different things?


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

It is combined. 
Take my advice, if the cyclinders are scratched up that bad, the only correct way to fix it is to rebuild the motor. Think about this, if sand and dirt has scratched the cyclinder walls that bad, then most likely your crank, main and rod bearings are scared also and the quick repair stuff problaly wont last long if it even works at all. JMO.


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Okay, that doesn't sound good haha but I'll take it to the kawi shop next week and see what they can do. I don't know if all of them are like this but mine likes to charge alot to work on them.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

If you can, find someone else that can rebuild the motor for you. The Kawie shop will rip you a new arsehole on parts and labor.


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Okay, if anybody on here lives in the pensacola area and would like to work on it, pm me.


----------



## prairieforce (Mar 26, 2011)

why don't you do it yourself? Thats half the fun working on them. just invest in a service manual and some tools and ask a lot of questions, the guys around here know a lot and are willing to help. what you save on taking it to a shop you can use to buy some tools.


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

I would love to, but im only 13.


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Well took it to the kawasaki shop today


----------

